

Telescopic Text (Click to expand) - AndyBaker
http://www.telescopictext.com

======
jloughry
Nice hack. I can see this being useful in places where space is constrained,
such as embedded user interfaces. The implementation in CSS is also
interesting. Upvoted to try to get it to the attention of others.

